# New Jon Boat, got some questions



## back4more (Mar 19, 2009)

Just bought a new 1436L Lowe jon boat last weekend and now Im looking for affordable ways to outfit the boat. Anyone know how well the clamp on seat base things work? I would rather not drill into the benchs cause I wouldnt be able to get to the bottom side to tighten the bolts.

Also, how important is it to install a 60 amp manual reset circuit breaker for the trolling motor? those things are not cheap.

thanks


----------



## EJC (Mar 19, 2009)

The clamp on seat brackets work very well for me.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 19, 2009)

*dude*

plywood with pedestals seats bolted thru are easy and cheap and (removable)you can pull them out to clean the hull out later. On my little Jon (14/36) I have 5/4" treated decking boards and they are removable like the plywood deal, just that they last forever. 
On trolling mtr. breakers they're good to have and you can go to Advance Auto Parts and buy the same thing as the Minn Kota for half the price, or buy the 5.oo kind from a boat dealer. Or if you can buy a 40-amp or bigger fuse and fuse holder, just fuse it close to the battery and you are good!
Let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## meeks88 (Mar 19, 2009)

go to bps and they have the little bracket that mounts on your battery and its not all that much.i run both my 24v systems off a 50 amp.i will get a pic of mine in a minute


----------



## jinx1984 (Mar 19, 2009)

Put something in there !!! If you let the smoke out of your trolling motor it will not work agian.


----------



## Avery3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, the clamp on seats work alot better than it seems like they would, but i'm with little rascal on the plywood and pedestals. That way you can put the front seat closer to the front bench and have more room with two people in the boat. I don't agree that it is cheap though. Plywood ain't cheap anymore and neither are the pedestals/bases.  If you do it right and use stainless steel screws/bolts then carpet it  that just adds to the cost. If the extra cost is a factor then I wouldn't be scared of the clamp-ons.
I've never had a circuit breaker or a fuse on my jon boat. Had it about ten years and never had a problem with it. I can see that it is a good idea though. probably cheaper than buying a new motor.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 20, 2009)

I took 3/4 inch plyboard and coated it in fiberglass resin, then carpeted it and then screwed it down to the benches with stainless steel screws. I also screwed flush mount pedestal seat bases on both benches and the deck extension I built. This is my Lowe 1648 pictured.


----------



## Brine (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice work Woodsman


----------



## riprap (Mar 20, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I took 3/4 inch plyboard and coated it in fiberglass resin, then carpeted it and then screwed it down to the benches with stainless steel screws. I also screwed flush mount pedestal seat bases on both benches and the deck extension I built. This is my Lowe 1648 pictured.View attachment 272886View attachment 272887


That is a nice boat. If your catching a lot of fish that guy in the middle is in for it.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 20, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I took 3/4 inch plyboard and coated it in fiberglass resin, then carpeted it and then screwed it down to the benches with stainless steel screws. I also screwed flush mount pedestal seat bases on both benches and the deck extension I built. This is my Lowe 1648 pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 21, 2009)

Confederate_Jay;3358093
Hey Woodsman said:
			
		

> That's because I got the idea from a post you put up last year. You must have forgot because I gave you credit for it when I posted my finished project.


----------



## meeks88 (Mar 21, 2009)

here is my 12 footer i used to have. bench seat clamps and the front deck could be easily removed for storage


----------



## back4more (Mar 21, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I took 3/4 inch plyboard and coated it in fiberglass resin, then carpeted it and then screwed it down to the benches with stainless steel screws. I also screwed flush mount pedestal seat bases on both benches and the deck extension I built. This is my Lowe 1648 pictured.



thanks Woodsman69. I caught pics of your design in a thread of yours. Made a special note on the aluminum angle framing, and priced some aluminum today.


----------



## back4more (Mar 21, 2009)

Confederate_Jay said:


> Hey Woodsman,
> That boat looks very similar to my setup... The only thing I would change on mine is the length... I wish it was 16 ft like yours!!
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd trade mine rigged out (minus motors ) for a bare 16 footer. Then I'd deck it out just like the one I have now.



very nice setup Confederate_Jay. Believe it or not a post of yours, showing your boat, is what led me to this wonderful site. I googled "custom jon boats" and your pics got me . so....... many, many thanks


----------



## back4more (Mar 21, 2009)

meeks88 said:


> here is my 12 footer i used to have. bench seat clamps and the front deck could be easily removed for storage



got rid of that nice set up  ? did you upgrade to a bigger jon?


----------



## back4more (Mar 21, 2009)

here is my jon. it will probably be a while before I add a floor and platform, tapped out money wise. I thought about buying used and adding what I wanted, but then I decided to just go new(er) and not worry about possible old boat/trailer/motor issues, just add on when I can. Jon and trailer bought new last weekend, the 9.9 merc is an 07.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 21, 2009)

back4more said:


> here is my jon. it will probably be a while before I add a floor and platform, tapped out money wise. I thought about buying used and adding what I wanted, but then I decided to just go new(er) and not worry about possible old boat/trailer/motor issues, just add on when I can. Jon and trailer bought new last weekend, the 9.9 merc is an 07.



I have those same Attwood rod holders in my boat and I love em they work great for catfishing. Lowe makes a nice Jon, that's a nice rig you got there but your avatar stinks.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's mine again with my #1 fishing partner.
Notice I screwed a metal yard stick along the edge 
of the aluminum channel below the deck. I installed 
flush mount rod holders in the deck and the Attwood 
rod holders on the sides.


----------



## meeks88 (Mar 21, 2009)

back4more said:


> got rid of that nice set up  ? did you upgrade to a bigger jon?



then a 14 footer now all electric basstracker


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 22, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> That's because I got the idea from a post you put up last year. You must have forgot because I gave you credit for it when I posted my finished project.



Cool!

I must have somehow missed the end result or else my memory is gettin bad. I think that this was the first time I've seen those pics.   Thanks for the nod and your boat turned out great. I had mine rigged like it is for  I'm guessing, close to 10 years ....maybe longer.  I've replaced the carpet once during that time.  It's still as solid as day one.

By the Way ... Love your Avatar-   "... there sits Jackson, like  stone wall...."


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 22, 2009)

back4more said:


> very nice setup Confederate_Jay. Believe it or not a post of yours, showing your boat, is what led me to this wonderful site. I googled "custom jon boats" and your pics got me . so....... many, many thanks



That's great... glad it helped.  When you get ready  to  deck it,  give me a shout.  Really not difficult and probably less expensive than you think.


----------

